# Rachel's Data by Ruin (~BBW, Drug, ~SWG)



## Ruin (May 23, 2009)

_~BBW, Drug, ~SWG_ &#8211; Gathering data isn’t quite as simple as Rachel thought.

*[Author’s Note:* This is my first story in a long time. In this form it is finished but I have a lot of ideas which I can use to continue it if I wish to. Comments will be helpful and will probably effect my decision. I’m unsure how I like this one. I drastically changed it part of the way through and went back making a few changes. I can’t help it feels too sinister in this form and would like to continue it to make a happier ending. Anyway here it is in its present form, sorry for the long author’s note and hope you enjoy!] 

*Rachel’s Data**
By Ruin *​
*Part 1 - Too Good to be True*

Rachel frowned as she looked at her reflection in the mirror. She no longer had the same athletic body she used to have when she went to the gym. She had gone to a gym ever since university and never knew her body’s metabolism was so bad without the exercise. She wasn’t far off athletic but the muscle definition had definitely disappeared under a tiny layer of fat. If anything this gave her a more of a figure. One of Rachel’s problems with her body had always been lack of shape.

The reason Rachel had stopped going to the gym was because she had lost her job one month earlier. She was at a total loss for money, depending on job seeker’s allowance and “loans” from her mum to get by. This meant that luxuries were definitely at a minimum and the gym was one of these. Unfortunately for Rachel, she had a terrible metabolism and eating the same amount of food without the exercise she got at the gym had given her an extra 3 lbs of weight in a month.

_I’m definitely going to have to work out a way to stop gaining._ Rachel thought to herself.

She moved her body into a different pose.

_I guess this small gain has been beneficial but if I’m not careful I could turn into a blimp!_

Rachel started to analyse her reflection. She had shoulder length brown hair which went down to her shoulders. Her eyes matched the colour. The month without exercise hadn’t affected her face at all and she still had well defined cheeks and full red lips.

Her breasts were an average size. She would have liked them to be slightly bigger but she could deal with them. Her stomach muscles had once been very well defined but it seemed to have been affected the most by her month without exercise, she had a tiny sliver of fat there and no trace of muscle definition. Her waist and under still remained generally unchanged apart from the tiny layer of fat here and there. Rachel would definitely turn a few heads if she walked into a room. 

She had a fairly small height. She wasn’t tiny but she was just under the average height for a woman her age. She was 24 years old and fairly intelligent. She went to university and a bachelors degree in English. She had then managed to get a job as a receptionist which she had held for just over a year. Now here she was, without a job. She was definitely looking for one but she hadn’t had any luck yet.

Suddenly she shivered. It was getting late for a girl to stand around in her underwear and cold to boot. She slipped into bed carefully and waited for sleep to wash over her. At least she didn’t have to worry about jobs, money or her figure in her dreams…

*****​
Rachel woke up the next morning after a wonderful dream which she couldn’t quite remember. It may have had something to do with winning the lottery but she couldn’t be sure. When she opened her eyes her worries hit her like a wave breaking on the shore. Still no job, still no money. She was getting desperate. She towards the clock on her bedside table, 6:24, no point getting up this early.

Rachel lay back, hoping to find the comfortable position she had just had but a ringing noise brought her back up with a jolt. It was her mobile phone. She picked it up, without bothering to look at the caller ID and answered.

“He-hello?” Rachel asked.

“Hey, you just sound like you’ve woken up!” Came a disapproving voice which she instantly recognised.

“Oh it’s just you Jen.”

Jen had been Rachel’s friend since University, doing the same degree. They had both taken similar jobs although Jen still had hers. 

“Thanks for at least trying to sound like you’re happy to hear my voice.” Jen laughed.

“Sorry, it’s because I have literally just woken up.”

“So I was right.”

“Whatever.”

“Anyway I haven’t got long before I have to get ready for work.” Jen sighed. “But hopefully I have found something that might interest you in the short term if you are desperate for money. Hear me out first though okay?”

“Okay.” Rachel answered, cautiously.

“Well I met this new guy at a bar last night.” Jen sighed to herself on the other end. “We wound up in a restaurant and I mentioned you and your money problems. It turns out he worked for some science company thing and they need somebody to help them research something. He said it would take a few months and you would need to stay in another town for the duration but during that time they will cover any expenses. He also said that if the result was what they needed you would be set for the rest of your life!”

“Look Jen, this sounds too good to be true. Maybe even a little scary.”

“Well, if you change your mind here is the number he gave me to give you. I suppose you can use it if you are absolutely desperate. Anyway I have work.”

“Yeah I’m going back to bed. See you.”

“I’ll text you the number. Bye.”

Rachel put her phone back on the bedside table and lay back down. She’d give it a month and if things still didn’t look like they were improving then she would find out more about this research job.

*****​
The month passed and the only thing that had improved was Rachel’s weight gain. She had gone up 4 lbs, bringing her to a soft 127 lbs all together. Her money problems were only increasing and all her job interviews had gone poorly. Rachel’s clothes were also getting tighter but she just didn’t have the money to buy new ones. Without new clothes, she didn’t give a good first impression in her interviews.

Rachel phoned the number that Jen gave her and a receptionist on the other end answered. She gave Rachel the address of the company and sorted out a meeting with the same man Jen had met.

So here Rachel was sitting in front of a handsome man, a large wooden desk between them, he introduced himself as a Mr Ryan. He had asked some routine questions, some questions about how long she had been out of work but the last question seemed a bit…personal.

“Excuse me?” Rachel asked, she must have misheard the question.

“Have you gained any weight recently?” The man asked. “It might seem like a personal question but I won’t judge you. Your decision would cause most people to gain a bit of weight.”

“I’ve gained 7 lbs over two months. I can’t afford a gym membership at the moment so I can’t exercise and it seems I have a poor metabolism.” She answered; it wasn’t as if gaining a small bit of weight was a crime.

“And finally, what do you weigh now?”

“Well I weighed myself this morning. 127.”

_That question was definitely personal._ Rachel thought.

“Perfect, you’re the first prime candidate we have for the research and that means you’re the first person we will offer the place to. But first I need to explain it a bit. We need somebody who you could describe as slightly overweight, not that you are even close to that, to live in a town for an unknown amount of time. All we can say is that it will be less then a year. All that person has to do is take note of people’s opinion on said person and their weight.”
“But I’m not overweight.”

“No, this is the only…disadvantage to the project, the person needs to be fatter then you are. I’m sure that if you agreed to gain a small amount of weight then the minds behind this test can drop the weight limit severely.”

“How much weight are we talking here?” Rachel asked, she didn’t want to be a blimp.

“Oh just a couple of pounds I’m sure.” He answered before adding, “Five at the most.”

“I’ll be funded during the test to cover expenses right?” Rachel asked. “And I’ll get money afterwards as well?”

“Yes, a large amount of money as well. I would consider the job myself if being a woman wasn’t necessary.” Mr Ryan winked.

Rachel considered it for a moment. A few pounds and she wouldn’t see her friends or family for a few months. But she would make a lot of money and she would probably gain the weight in just over a month anyway if she didn’t find a job. She also didn’t have the money to go on social outings with her friends. It didn’t take long to decide.

“Okay, I’ll do it.”

“Good, let’s get the paperwork out of the way then shall we?” He smiled.

*****​
Rachel had been given a few hours to go home and get any items she would want to take with her. She also used the time to tell her friends and family that she had found a job and would need to go on location for a few months but would contact them once she was settled. She left out the research part though.

Meanwhile Ryan wondered to himself whether it would have been better not to have lied about the real reason for the test or the real amount of weight she would have to be. But she had signed her contract without reading the small print and by the time she found out it would be too late anyway.

When Rachel returned to the company she was informed that the town was a fair way away and that she would be unable to know the location of it until she got there. Once there she would have to act as if she had just moved there of her own choosing. She was allowed as much freedom as she wanted as long as she kept to these rules and didn’t mention anything to do with the project or the company. She could also invite friends and family over after a set amount of time.

A doctor led her to a room filled with all sorts of medical equipment and gave her a full check up. He even noted down her weight, her height and her BMI.

“You know about the weight gain needed for the test right Miss?” The doctor asked politely.

“Yes, do you know how much I have to gain once I arrive?” She asked in reply.

“Unfortunately I don’t Miss but the weight will need to be added before you go…”

“But how? I thought I was going after you guys were done with me?”

The doctor then turned around, took something out from a nearby cabinet and turned back. He was holding a large needle. The blue substance inside seemed to be glowing.

“This substance will cause an immediate gain my dear. Unfortunately one of the side effects is an incredibly deep sleep, by the time you wake up you will probably be in bed in your new home. Instructions will be close at hand once you awaken.”

Rachel knew that something sinister was going on but she was mesmerised by the substance in the syringe. It felt like it was pulling her in and she couldn’t take her eyes from it.

“Yes…” Rachel mumbled in agreement, not totally herself.

“I’d like to thank you for agreeing to take part in this test; the results will help us considerably. Goodbye and good luck with it.” He said as he walked up to her. “By the way, I would look in a mirror and get used to your new body once you wake.”

Rachel felt a sharp pain in her arm as the needle went in but it quickly disappeared. A wonderful feeling soon followed as the substance entered her blood stream. The doctor then removed the needle and led Rachel towards a bed. Each step she took felt heavier and harder as she started to feel drowsy. By the time she reached it she was exhausted and she slowly hoisted herself onto it. She was asleep before her head hit the pillow.

“Sweet dreams.”

And dream she did. 

*****​
_Rachel was seated at a table with a large piece of chocolate cake in front of her. She quickly looked around but it seemed as if she was surrounded by darkness. She tried to stand but decided she was too tired; it was much easier to just sit. She looked back at the cake and then noticed a note next to it.

“Dear Rachel,

All I ask from you is to eat this piece of cake.

Love, Rachel”

She didn’t think to ponder the note. She just obeyed it. She started on the cake, eating with a fork that had been placed next to it. By the time she finished it she quite full. She turned as if to tell somebody that she had done as requested but then out of the corner of her eye she noticed the cake was still there, untouched. She also noticed that she was ravenous. It was strange she could have sworn she’d eaten it.

Once again she obeyed the note and then once again after finishing it she realised the cake was still there and that she was still hungry. A cycle began but what Rachel didn’t realise was that each time she finished it the cake reappeared slightly bigger then the last time, it also took longer to get full.

The cycle went on and on, it could have been hours or days and at the same time felt like seconds. The only thing that concerned Rachel, however, was eating that cake and letting the delicious sensation fill her body as she ate. That was another thing that seemed to increase, the more she ate, the more she discovered a love for it and the tastier the cake seemed. In fact, when the cycle ended and the cake disappeared, she felt slightly disappointed. She no longer felt tired and slowly stood up._​
*****​
Rachel woke up but kept her eyes closed as she lay in bed. The dream had been pleasant but waking from such a deep sleep seemed like a battle in itself. In fact the dream had been so immense that Rachel could have sworn she could still taste chocolate. She kept her eyes closed in an attempt to stay in the dream world. Everything seemed so simple at that table.

She also kept her eyes closed to shield herself from the new reality she knew was about to enter. She felt odd, different, she knew that she would be a few pounds heavier and it scared her slightly. She hadn’t been too insecure when it had just been the seven but it might be as much as fifteen now. She also didn’t know what bed she was in, what room, what house, what town…to be honest; she could be in a different country although unlikely. She also didn’t know how long she had been asleep.

She opened her eyes, swung her legs out of the bed and took a sitting position at the same time. She slowly took notice of her surroundings, a fairly large bedroom with a window in front of her. The sun shone in glowing off the white wallpaper surrounding her. The white walls seemed to make the room even bigger. There was a large wardrobe and a dresser next to the window, opposite the bed was a large flat screen television. On the other side of the large king sized bed was a small table, sporting an expensive looking clock radio and the remote for the TV. There was also a mirror to the side but she couldn’t see her reflection from the angle.

Looking at the mirror reminded her of what the doctor said about her body.

_Time to see what Rachel plus 5 lbs looks like._ She chuckled.

She slowly made her to the mirror being careful to block out the feeling of moving and making sure she wouldn’t catch a glimpse of herself. She wanted to get a full impression; it might be fun after all. She closed her eyes once her route had been determined as well.

Once she knew she was in front of the mirror she opened her eyes and her jaw dropped as she saw her reflection.

*****​
Looking back at Rachel was a woman she didn’t recognise. After all even with the slight weight gain she remembered she was still slim, just a little curvy. She had been so used to being met with an athletic body and then a slim but curvy body but this…It was hard to comprehend how she had changed so much.

Her cheeks were rosy and full, a small layer of fat, just underneath her chin, created a double and rounded out her face. Her neck was thicker, accentuated by the small double chin. Her bra was tight, digging into chubby shoulders, her breasts almost bursting out of the tight item. Her upper arms were meaty and ended where delicate hands and fingers had been replaced by small pudgy hands and stubby fingers.

Her stomach had been greatly affected, sagging down, creating a pot belly. Her tight panties created large love handles and dug into both these as well as her belly. Moving down, her thighs were thicker and much softer. They now met in the middle and would definitely brush together causing her to waddle when she walked. She turned, feeling disgusted as her whole body jiggled, to look at her backside. The two fleshy globes were much bigger in comparison to her once firm, shapely butt. They strained her panties, as did her thighs...it was a wonder they were still intact.

Rachel was no longer slim, she was nice and chubby. Overweight, just how the company wanted her. Their body altering concept was correct. It may have cost a young woman her slim body but she was still beautiful to most observers. The expenses would cost a lot as well but the company know it was nothing compared to the amount of money they would get when the project was completed.

Rachel turned to look at her front again as her chubby bottom lip started to shake…

_I’m…I’m fat…_ She whispered.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb (May 24, 2009)

hey good stuff, i'm liking this. I liked that the WG injection kept her just plump and not 400 lbs. I'm interested to see where this goes


----------



## Tsap (May 24, 2009)

Exellent work, well written and never be sorry about author's note, either! To me it added depth and gave valuable glimpses about interesting matters.

What comes to the sinister feeling, I imagine it gives flavor and tunes reader to wait for what is coming. Good story needs villain or two. It's a pain to writer, perhaps, but readers usually enjoy greatly.

I have long times wrestled with myself trying to write WG-stories. Not easy at all, I have noticed. When it starts to appear easy we can be certain that there lies a good deal of thought and practise behind it. 

I am one who enjoyed. Please continue!


----------



## Ruin (May 25, 2009)

I think I know what I want to do with it now. I made sure that I ended it in a way that I could continue it if I wanted to and that if I decided not to, it wouldn't need to be continued by somebody else. This means that I can classify what I have written so far as "Part 1" and go on to write more. At the moment there is a good chance I will continue and I have a few ideas.


----------



## Ruin (May 26, 2009)

Pretty rushed, I wanted to tie up some loose ends before I post the next part so I tried to write this in a short space of time. I probably won't have time to continue in the next few days so I wanted to get something I could call a chapter out at least.

*Part 2 &#8211; Lab Rat*

Well, Rachel _was_ fat, if only by her own standards. If a casual observer looked at her in the street they would just see a slightly overweight, perhaps chubby woman. In fact, because of the way the weight suited her it would seem like she had been that way for awhile. Rachel totally missed this fact of course; from her point of view it was as if she’d been suddenly placed inside somebody else’s body. But she hadn't been. She could tell from a small scar she had acquired on her knee when she was a child that it was definitely her own.

_This is impossible. What was in that syringe?_ she thought.

Rachel suddenly realised how much of a bad idea it had been to agree to this stupid project. She’d obviously been drugged, no idea what the company did, where it was or how to get in contact with it. She didn’t know how long she had been unconscious for, what was wrong with her and worst of all…she didn’t know where she was.

A wave of fear washed over her. If she couldn’t get in contact with anybody she knew then who would believe her? Strangers would dismiss her as some crazy fat woman in denial at the blink of an eye. Rachel’s eyes started to water. She might be covered in a shell of fat but she felt more vulnerable then she had before.

Taking everything in at once was taking a toll on her mind as well; she was starting to feel sick. Maybe she had better lay down for a bit. Slowly she approached the bed and landed on it, once again feeling her body jiggle as if it had a mind of its own. She crawled under the covers and fell asleep.

*****​
_The dream was the same as the last one. The only difference was, where there had once been a piece of cake, there was now a whole table full of different goodies. More cakes, éclairs, pies, cookies…enough dessert to feed a family for a week at least.

Rachel was already seated at the table and didn’t need a note to know what to do this time. Instinct kicked in and she started eating immediately. She was ravenous and the more she ate the hungrier she got. She started eating faster, finding that manners were holding her back. She needed food inside her and she needed it there now.

Dropping her fork she pulled a pie towards her, stuffing handfuls of it into her mouth. Much better, she could eat a lot quicker this way. She was getting food everywhere but she didn’t care. The tastes were sensual and she was finally starting to stop her belly complaining.

She had never known eating to feel this good. It was like ecstasy. She could feel the different tastes roll over her tongue even when eating quickly. Everything tasted good. In fact, she reckoned that in the state she was in, there wasn’t a taste on earth she couldn’t give a go. 

And then it was all over. The table was empty. Rachel was full but it didn’t mean she wanted to stop eating…_

*****​Rachel drifted back ito semi-conciousness, then became fully awake with a start. She could hear a ringing noise, like a phone, coming from another room. She stood up as quickly as she could; struggling with the weight she was unaccustomed to shifting around. As she left the bedroom she was too focused on the ringing noise to look around at the new room. Besides, the dream she had just had was…unsettling. It wasn’t as if she could get any fatter from eating in a dream but in her state, to even dream about eating was wrong.

She found she couldn’t walk as fast as she should have been able to, it would definitely take a while to get used to the weight. Hopefully it was the company on the other side of the phone and she would be able to tell them what had happened. Something must have gone wrong. An allergic reaction or something. The doctor has said she would gain a few pounds but this amount was ridiculous.

Finally she reached the source of the ringing. It was a mobile phone, similar to her own but of a slightly different design. She snatched it from the table it had been left on and answered it.

“Hello!?” She almost shouted down the phone.

“Rachel?” The voice asked in response. She recognised the voice as Mr Ryan’s.

“Mr Ryan! Something’s wrong…you said I would just gain a few pounds but you should see me, I’m a blimp! It must be an allergic reaction or something!” she said frantically.

“No Rachel, nothing is wrong.” Ryan said calmly. “Some of the changes to your body happened in a short amount of time, I saw you before you were moved to your location. I had to lie a bit to you…You were perfect for our project, maybe the only person we could have used and you likely would have declined if I told you about the full weight requirement. You wouldn’t believe how many women we had interviewed before you.”

Rachel couldn’t understand what was going on. She had been lied to, experimented on and what else could have happened to her? 

“How could you do this to me? This must be illegal! What’s to stop me going to the police?” Rachel shouted.

“You must have already realised that the police won’t believe you. I will explain everything to you though; we owe you that at least. The matter of money remains the same and after the research you will be a very rich lady indeed.”

“Well I have no intention of continuing this sick experiment of yours anymore. I’m going to go home before you do anything else to me that I can’t change. At least I can lose this weight.”

“Sorry but I’m afraid your current weight is permanent for the moment.” Ryan said quietly.

“You mean I’m going to stay a blimp!?” Rachel asked, shocked.

“Unless we complete the research we won’t have any way to reverse the drug we gave you. Anyway you’re not a blimp.”

“So you’re saying I don’t have a choice?”

“Well if that was al,l you would still have a choice; you could choose to keep the effects of the drug. However we have taken away any free will you may have had when it comes to this. The drug had a huge variety of effects.”

“What do you mean?”

“Don’t worry; I’m planning to explain everything…Sorry I have to go for now. This phone is yours; the only number you can reach on it at the moment is mine. Phone me up if you need anything. I wanted to tell you everything but I left a letter for you anyway. It should be on the table where the phone was. Goodbye.” 

“Wait!” Rachel said desperately.

Ryan sighed over the phone. “I have time for one more question.”

“How long have I been unconscious and where am I?”

“That’s two questions but they are pretty important, I had better answer both.” Ryan laughed. “You are in a nice little town 30 miles East of your old one. You’ll be unable to leave though.”

“Why?”

“It say’s in the letter. Regarding time…you woke up a week ago but went back to sleep. It has been a month in all. Our wonder drug kept you in a kind of stasis so you wouldn’t die of malnutrition or anything like that.”

“How did you know I woke up?”

“Once again, look in the letter. Now I really have to go.” His calm voice was replaced with a distant noise. A phone being put back in its place or something to that effect.

Rachel looked towards the table and saw an envelope she had missed. Ripping it open she looked at the contents.



> _Rachel,
> 
> I work for a company I cannot tell you the real name of. We are known by most as just The Company and are known for many important scientific discoveries. What we discover and develop is always of a high standard. A lot of what we do is confidential; that way nobody feels the need to ask questions and we keep how we do all of this a secret.
> 
> ...


*****​
Rachel put the letter on the table. 

_This can’t be real can it? This must be some kind of setup…_

Suddenly something she had read caught Rachel’s attention and she picked the letter up again scanning through it until she found what she wanted.

_One side effect of the drug is that the full weight gain may not have stopped yet. You may have weird deams whenever it takes effect._​
Rachel remembered the weird dream she had just had and quickly looked down at her body. It was harder to make out but she was sure her breasts and belly were slightly larger. 

_Oh no, if that doesn’t wear off soon I’ll be massive._

It was probably a good time to get accustomed to her new accommodation but she wanted to find a set of scales first. She could do both at the same time though. Before that she needed to get her underwear off, it was almost at bursting point now.

As she walked back to the bedroom she tried to work out the easiest way of walking. It would be a day or so until she could balance properly she reasoned. She felt more relieved, now she knew that it wasn’t some hideous reaction or something to the drug but she was still pretty pissed off. Reaching the bedroom, she looked in the dresser. There was a wide array of underwear, all a few sizes larger then the ones she had on.

She struggled to get her panties off but felt a wave of relief as she did. Her bra was also hard to undo, there wasn’t enough elastic to undo the catches but somehow she managed. She looked through the dresser for a similar set and put it on. Once again she struggled but this time it was putting it on that she had trouble with. Less trouble, but trouble all the same. Once on, she could feel that the underwear was sill tight but it wasn’t too uncomfortable to wear for now.

She left the bedroom once again and scanned the room. Before she had time to register anything though her eyes caught the kitchen. For the first time ever Rachel felt a rush of hunger hit her straight in the stomach. She remembered what the letter had said about appetite and her stomach growled at her as if to agree with it.

There was no way around it. She would have to get something to eat before she did anything else…

_I wonder where the weight will go now?_ Rachel sighed as she started walking towards the kitchen.

Suddenly she stopped, shocked. Why did she just think that? She scanned her brain remembering that the last time she had been slim was her pre-teens…no. That was wrong. She was slim in current time, or at least she had been a month ago.

_I will have to ask Mr Ryan about that, must be something to do with changing my body’s history or whatever it meant in the letter._

She felt dizzy again, not too dizzy that she couldn’t get some food first though as she started moving towards the kitchen again.

(continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## snipermb435 (May 26, 2009)

this is a great start to a great story, please keep it coming.


----------



## morepushing13 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah you are off to a great start...


----------



## brucejedi (May 26, 2009)

Truly excellent.


----------



## Mcfly69505 (May 27, 2009)

Wow I'm loving this story so far! Please keep it going. I want to know what happens!!


----------



## Ruin (Jun 1, 2009)

Havn't had much time to write recently. I've had some important stuff to do and I've only been able to get a tiny part 3 written. Hopefully it can whet your appetite for a larger part 4 though.

*Part 3 &#8211; New Flat, New Personality*

Rachel stood in the kitchen, surrounded by empty snack wrappers and ready-meal packaging. She hadn’t planned on eating anywhere near the amount she did but after entering the kitchen she lost control of herself, gorging until she couldn’t eat anymore. It wasn’t an unpleasant experience though. It was quite the opposite, in fact. The sugary snacks and cheap ready-meals would have disgusted her before but now, anything seemed to taste delicious.

_I might look like a fat woman, but that doesn’t mean I need to act like one._ Rachel sighed, disgusted with herself.

She might have been told that the weight was permanent but that didn’t mean she had to put more on. Besides, The Company had lied to her enough already, there was a slight chance the weight could still be lost. It might be slim but it was still big enough for Rachel to try. First of all though, Rachel needed to get accustomed to her new surroundings and her new body.

What she had seen of her new accommodation looked pretty good. The bedroom had been pretty large and so had the living room. The kitchen overshadowed both of them though. It had top of the range equipment and was massive, holding two different areas. One for food preparation and one for actually eating it. The part designed for making the food looked like it could match most restaurants. Something that Rachel had taken note of was the amount of food that was already in there. The cupboards were filled to the brim with snack food and the fridge and the freezer were as well. There were also a lot of meals that looked like they would be pretty fattening.

Rachel moved into the living room again and took in her surroundings. It was a lazy-man’s paradise. There was a large television mounted on the wall, a comfy looking sofa sat in front of it. There was also a game system, and a DVD player underneath it. There was a bookcase filled with cookery books and the type of novels she was interested in. Strangely she felt at home with the cookery books. It was as if she knew how to cook where before she’d had trouble boiling an egg.

A large sound system was also in the room, as was a large collection of music. Other forms of entertainment littered the room, a computer, magazines, DVDs and games. Rachel had starved herself when it came to luxury items like these, she could make do with a run when she needed entertainment and watched TV now and then, now she had a whole selection of things to choose from. She tried to tell herself that she didn’t need them but her new lazy body chose to ignore her.

*****​
There were another two doors. One looked like the front door and the other looked like it led to another room. She guessed it was the bathroom. She could get a look at it and probably find some scales as well. She pushed through the door and was met with another large room. It was a bathroom, but the largest bathroom she had ever seen. 

_Who needs this much space in their bathroom?_ She asked herself.

_What are you complaining about? This is massive! It looks expensive too!_ It seemed that her mind was greedy when it came to money as well as food.

She headed towards the sink and found a cupboard underneath it. She found a set of scales and a note inside.



> Rachel,
> 
> I guessed you would look for some scales and I thought this would be a perfect opportunity to show you how the drug prevents you from doing certain things. If you step on these scales you will find that you can’t read the number on the display. If you ever ask somebody to tell you your weight you will automatically find yourself saying “Oh, I guess I’ve gained a few lbs.” or something similar. If your exact weight crops up in a conversation you will be unable to say it, making an excuse. Once again this paper will disintegrate. The Company needs to stay secure after all.
> 
> Ryan



_What? I’m not allowed to know my own weight? That’s ridiculous!_ Rachel thought to herself.

_Relax girl, you don’t want to know how much you weigh anyway. I’m sure we can lose it, eventually._ It was as if she had two different personalities. Her original self and a version that had always been the way she was now.

It didn’t matter what the note said anyway. Rachel was determined to find out how much she weighed and stepped onto the scales. She looked towards the display and found her vision suddenly blur. She blinked a couple of times and squinted her eyes, trying to focus, but she couldn’t read it.

_They can’t control me. That’s not possible!_ Rachel thought, stepping off the scales.

She suddenly had an idea to test it out. She was going to try and say something.

_I’m really slim; I’ve been forced into gaining weight using some drug from some sick company. They changed me from a slim woman into a blimp!_ She thought to herself, as she opened her mouth to say it.

“Wow I’m starting to get chubby…I guess all that eating and lack of exercise is starting to effect my figure. I’ve always been plump but I could end up fat soon!” She laughed until she remembered what she was supposed to say and realised what she’d actually said.

Rachel’s hand shot straight to her mouth. She was stunned. It was like she was a totally different person. She spoke like a good humoured fat woman, happy with her weight while she was most definitely *not* happy with it. A wave of dizziness was starting to wash over her once again. She needed to lie down again. She headed to the bedroom to have a nap. As she lay down she remembered something from the note but before it registered, she was fast asleep.

“One side effect of the drug is that the full weight gain may not have stopped yet.”

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13 (Jun 2, 2009)

I really really enjoy your stuff sir...please continue


----------



## Ruin (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry it's been so long since my last update. I'm quite busy at the moment and unfortunately it is going to continue for a while but I've got something out. Another character is introduced here and we get a description of Rachel from the eyes of somebody who see's Rachel's body for what it really is rather then Rachel's, not quite right, self image. Anyway as usual, I hope you enjoy this installment.

*Part 4 &#8211; From Another’s Eyes*

It was a week later and Rachel finally felt comfortable enough to leave the house. Besides, there were two other problems. There was no food left in the house and she needed new clothes. She’d had the strange dream twice and had been lounging around the house and gorging herself on food. Something the old Rachel would have never done. This caused her to gain another pound or two but the dreams definitely upped the number up.

She could now safely call herself chubby. Of course, to Rachel who had never experienced being fat as she should and had been slim not that long ago, she looked enormous and was sickened by her new lifestyle. She wanted to leave the house for other reasons as well, to meet some people and try and get active. Also, The Company may have told her the weight was permanent but that didn’t mean she wasn’t going to try and lose it.

*****​
Rachel struggled into her clothes, they were tight but the biggest she had in her current collection. In the week she had lounged around the house she had also made sure to check every nook and cranny, her fat personality was looking for more food, her slim personality was looking for clues and items that would help her survive. She had found a purse with £200 in cash in it and a Credit Card. All she would need to do before she left was phone The Company and find out the pin number for it.

Rachel had known that she would need to phone Ryan up but this didn’t mean she wanted to. She had put it off for as long as she could, maybe to avoid the reality of what was going on. However, she had to phone them now. She picked up her mobile phone and was about to click onto the contacts menu when it rang. The caller ID said Alex Ryan. She answered it and was met with Ryan’s calm voice.

“Rachel?” He asked.

“Alex…” She said, still annoyed at how he had lied to her.

“So, you wanted to talk about how you’re going to live right?”

“How did-“

“I know you read the letter; we can see everything you are doing and everything you are thinking. We knew you were about to phone and so I saved you the trouble.”

“Yeah, well listening to people’s thoughts is sick you know?”

“Perhaps but it is for the safety of both you and The Company. Anyway the pin for that credit card is 9921. There will always be plenty of money in there, I’ll contact you if you are overspending but I doubt you will manage to spend that much.”

“Is that all you wanted to tell me?” Rachel asked, relieved to find out that she had money to spend.

“Well, in order to shorten the length of time you have to stay, I recommend you mingle with people as much as possible. Also it will be good for you to make some friends, maybe get a simple job to keep your mind occupied. Apart from that you can do whatever you want.”

“Fine.” Rachel replied. She was getting eager to finish the conversation.

“Well I can see you are eager to finish up here. I’ll just say one more thing that you will probably want to know. We sent your phone number to your parents and that Jen girl. We don’t want you completely isolated. However you will not be able to mention your weight for a month or so. It needs to look like you’ve gained while you have been here. Then you can let them visit you or whatever you want. Anyway, bye for now.” Ryan finished the conversation and hung up.

Rachel stood on the spot for a couple of minutes, deep in thought. She had no idea what her friends and family would say about her now. She had always been so slim and so dedicated to staying healthy. They would be so disappointed. She could already hear the lecture from Jen.

_Screw them, they don’t know what they are missing, I can eat whatever I like!_ The fat Rachel thought. 

The slim personality was about to correct her when her stomach growled.

_God! I’m starving!_

*****​
As Rachel stepped outside she suddenly felt incredibly self-conscious. When she was slim she felt normal. Now people were actually going to see her in her fat body. The fact her clothes were tight didn’t help to hide the fact. Ever step she took let her feel the way her body jiggled and hips swayed more as she took each step.

She would get some clothes first and then she would get some groceries and get back as fast as she could. The less people she ran into, the better but...she was going to have to speak to somebody to get some directions.

_Great…like I’m not self-conscious enough._

She looked to the left and then the right, finally deciding to turn right and she headed off, down the road. She was almost at the end of the road when a young man turned into it ahead of her. She slowly approached him, dreading talking to him as she felt her confidence slowly drain out of her body with every step and if she wasn’t self-conscious to begin with, she definitely was now.

*****​
As he turned into Gilbury Street Paul Rimming saw a chubby young woman. Being someone who appreciated a larger woman his attention immediately focused on her. Her body told him that she had always been plump but her mannerisms told a different story. She walked and dressed like a thinner person. It was as if she didn’t care about the fact society thought fat was evil but by the look of her face, the reality was quite the opposite.

_Strange…_ Paul thought to himself. _Maybe she gained a little weight recently._

The woman had shoulder length brown hair and the light gleamed off it creating the illusion that her hair was glowing. As he approached her he noticed her eyes which were hazelnut in colour went perfectly with her hair and as Paul looked into them, he feared he would get lost. Her cheeks were full, as were her lips. The bottom of her round face was occupied by a cute double chin. Her breasts were large, almost bursting out off her top. In fact, the whole top was tight, almost skin tight. She had thick upper arms and no hint of muscle definition.

Her belly looked large and spilled out the bottom of her top. The trousers she wore were equally tight, the waistband digging into the soft doughy flesh, giving her a nice muffin top and caused the development of love handles at her sides. Her back-side also appeared larger then perhaps it should have because of the choice in clothing. Her hips were wide, adding to the idea that she had always been larger then the social norm. Her thighs also looked soft and were large.

The more he looked at her, the more Paul appreciated how well she carried off her weight. He was attracted to her but from the look of her, telling her that might put her right off. If her personality didn’t clash with his then she would be the ideal woman. Unfortunately she didn’t look like she would appreciate the attention to her body but oh, how he wanted to walk straight up to her and hug her.

He had to talk to her and get her name at least. He just needed a reason to start a conversation with her.

*****​
Rachel was almost within speaking distance now and the idea of striking up conversation was becoming more and more off putting. This man was good looking…she didn’t think her fat personality could take a handsome man rejecting her when all she wanted was directions.

_There’s no way he would even give me the time of day if I wanted it._

Finally she got the courage to talk but just as she started to talk she felt dizzy and almost felt herself transform as her normal personality took a backseat to observe and her fat personality took control of her body.

“Erm…excuse me!” She squeaked, surprised at how high her voice was now.

Paul was surprised; this cute young woman’s voice was as sweet as she looked. Unfortunately the voice showed no confidence. Maybe she had been bullied into thinking she was too fat as a child or something. He was glad that he didn’t need an excuse to talk to her though.

“Yes?” He replied politely.

Rachel started to shake slightly.

“Well I’m…erm…I’m new in town and, well, I need some directions.”

“You are? Well you definitely chose a nice place to move into. Will you be staying long?” Paul asked.

“Well at the moment I’m not sure. I was offered a job here so I got a flat but just after I got here they told me they couldn’t afford to give me it anymore so I’m stuck here for now.”

“Oh that’s unfortunate. Well maybe you will allow me to walk with you wherever it is you want to go; maybe I can give you some suggestions on where to get a job.”

Rachel’s eyes widened in disbelief.

_He wants to take me there!? A fatty like me?_

“That would be great!” She almost squealed at him.

“Perfect!” He said, smiling. “So where is it you want to go?”

“Well…with all the stress of moving and then not getting the job I kind of…gained a bit of weight recently. I wasn’t exactly slim to begin with but now I’m bursting out of my clothes!” She said, turning red.

“That’s nothing to be ashamed of. So you want to shop for clothes?”

“There is one other place as well-“ Rachel turned an even brighter shade of red as her stomach rumbled out loud.

“I think I might be able to hazard a guess where that is.” Paul said laughing.

“Great then…so, let’s get going!” Rachel said, starting to feel more confident. She smiled at him, her full cheeks swelling up and creating dimples. 

Paul smiled back, amazed at how cute this woman was. He also couldn’t believe his luck. He was about to escort her to get new clothes and then to eat! If only he could watch her eat in those clothes though, well he couldn’t win them all.

(continued in post 15 of this thread)


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wonderful, this story gets better and better. I think I can speak for myself and say that I have no problem waiting for terrific work like this. Take care of the items you need to and we will be here when you are ready. 

JJ


----------



## Tsap (Jun 8, 2009)

Ditto. 

Also quite fine meeting there with Paul. Would seem to me, that the Company has not spoiled everything by taking such evil grip on Rachel's life - but we'll see, I imagine. 

Odd thing, perhaps, that as much as I'd love to witness such perfect meetings in real life I am suddenly a bit troubled with such thing happening in story. Hm. What am I thinking? Probably just worried about happy end nearing too soon!


----------



## Ruin (Jun 18, 2009)

A pitiful amount seeing as the last installment was so long ago. I'm still busy so...Anyway hopefully this new part is enjoyable. I have an idea of where I'm going with this and if all goes to plan it won't finish too quickly and I have more then one idea when it comes to the next part.

*Part 5 &#8211; New Clothes, New Job, New Friend*

As Rachel followed Paul she couldn’t help worry about the fact she was no longer in control of her actions. She could think but so could her other personality. Although she was her other personality as well, she just instinctively did what she would do if her history actually matched her body…

_Argh, this is so confusing!_ 

She had lost control when she met with Paul so maybe she would get it back when she was home. Anyway, she could probably influence her actions slightly, hopefully.

_Besides, the person in control may be a fatty but at least it’s myself._

Paul stopped in front of her.

“Here we go! Best clothes shop in town!” He exclaimed, pointing towards a large building opposite the street.

_At least I have time to think about this, after all, what else can I do?_

*****​
Paul had waited outside on a nearby bench, his time wasn’t wasted though. He had spent most of it thinking about the cute chubby girl who was currently selecting some new clothes. She looked beautiful but from the brief conversation they’d had, he was already falling for her. He felt silly, sitting there with a silly crush in his mind, there was no way he could fall in love with somebody so quickly and yet…

Although Rachel was cute, she still wasn’t Paul’s “type”. He liked women of a meatier variety and although Rachel thought she was obese, Paul was biased in the opposite direction. She was overweight, just. Chubby but not plump. Strangely though, Paul was still attracted to her body. He could guess at her weight and other women he knew at a similar weight he just didn’t feel the same way as he did with this newcomer.

Unfortunately, from what he had gathered, Rachel definitely wasn’t comfortable with her current weight. He wasn’t sure if he could be around a woman with an opposite like that, that was her main flaw. But if Paul could make her see the light then maybe…

Paul put his head in his hands as he thought. A moment later he took his head back out, picked up his mobile phone and made a phone call.

*****​
Rachel didn’t take long to choose her clothes. Finding out her size had been embarrassing enough. She hadn’t been able to interpret what the woman was saying when she told her the number and guessed that it was for the same reason she couldn’t know her weight. Fortunately the woman showed her to a dressing room and picked out some clothes for her.

Actually fitting into an outfit was a massive relief and Rachel disposed of her older outfit, realising she wouldn’t need it for a while. She was glad her real personality wasn’t in control because she was sure she would have broken down by this point.

Rachel walked out of the shop shopping bags in hand and sporting a brand new outfit, a pretty cream blouse and light blue jeans. The woman in the store had really known her stuff and Rachel had to admit that for a fat woman she kind of looked nice. The outfit accentuated her curves rather then her size. Paul was amazed as she walked out, he had thought that seeing her in tight clothing been nice but when she wore clothes that actually fit she looked even better! This woman was nothing like the ones Paul was used to.

He snapped out of his trance as quickly as he had gone into it, standing up to meet her.

“Wow!” He said to her, grinning.

Rachel smiled in relief.

“It’s really good? I kind of like it but wanted a second opinion.” She said nervously.

“Don’t worry, it’s great. Give me a twirl.” Paul laughed.

Rachel joined in and spun slowly on the spot, giving Paul a nice view of her body. He couldn’t stop thinking about how cute this girl was…

“Anyway, I possibly have some good news. You know you mentioned you needed a job?”

Rachel nodded.

“Well my friend owns a bakery and he says he would be more then happy to take somebody on.”

_A bakery!? I can’t trust myself in a bakery! Say no…Say no!_

Rachel shuffled on the spot.

“Well it’s a good idea but I don’t want to…you know? Gain any more weight…” She blushed as she said it.

Paul smiled. “You’ll be fine, I’m sure. Besides I can ask my friend to look after you and it’s a good bakery, even if small, and he can pay you okay.”

“Well, since you went to the trouble of phoning him up…I wouldn’t want to have made you both waste your time…”

_No Rachel…Say no! Say no! I can’t afford to get any bigger!_

Of course, the larger Rachel didn’t know just how badly her metabolism was since The Company had meddled with her, after all, the larger Rachel didn’t even know they existed.

“Sure. I’ll do it!” She smiled.

“Great! Shall we discuss the details while we eat?”

Rachel’s stomach growled again, she had forgotten quite how hungry she was.

“Definitely! I’m starving!”

(continued in post 19 of this thread)


----------



## Ruin (Jun 18, 2009)

Tsap said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Also quite fine meeting there with Paul. Would seem to me, that the Company has not spoiled everything by taking such evil grip on Rachel's life - but we'll see, I imagine.
> 
> Odd thing, perhaps, that as much as I'd love to witness such perfect meetings in real life I am suddenly a bit troubled with such thing happening in story. Hm. What am I thinking? Probably just worried about happy end nearing too soon!



Rachel's weight, to her, sky rocketed while she slept. This, added to the fact she has always been slim and always viewed people being larger in a negative light, has made her views on her new body completely biased. Her meeting with Paul has shown a bias in the opposite direction and shown a more realistic version of Rachel. What The Company has done to her, while evil, is not as bad as Rachel feels. After all, when the study is complete she can always lose the weight...right? 

As to a happy ending soon? No way! As long as I am having fun writing this, I'm going to keep it going until I feel it is time to finish it. Besides what are The Company up to? Seriously, I'm still not entirely sure about that myself. :happy:


----------



## Tsap (Jun 19, 2009)

Ruin said:


> Rachel's weight, to her, sky rocketed while she slept. This, added to the fact she has always been slim and always viewed people being larger in a negative light, has made her views on her new body completely biased. Her meeting with Paul has shown a bias in the opposite direction and shown a more realistic version of Rachel. What The Company has done to her, while evil, is not as bad as Rachel feels. After all, when the study is complete she can always lose the weight...right?
> 
> As to a happy ending soon? No way! As long as I am having fun writing this, I'm going to keep it going until I feel it is time to finish it. Besides what are The Company up to? Seriously, I'm still not entirely sure about that myself. :happy:



Yipee! 

Another set of insight to the story and causalities involved with writing it! I really appreciate!
Also once more made me to think how wonderful thing it is we readers can receive here at this site, something we hardly can get with reading old-fashioned books: the author's comments during the actual creation! Woa!
I am finding this story very interesting and fresh. Good vibes from it on many levels. Much obliged. Yep.


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that there is more to come from this story and cannot wait for the next chapter

JJ


----------



## Ruin (Jun 23, 2009)

Part 6 is finished. Relationship developments, plan developments and a physical development to boot. Hope you enjoy and Part 7 should hopefully be on the way within the next week (No promises though). Hope you enjoy!

*Part 6 &#8211; Developments*

As they walked to the restaurant, Paul thought about his plan. If Rachel didn’t like the outcome then he might cause irreversible damage and from his brief encounter with this curvy beauty, he didn’t want to cause any harm. He would need to test her and the restaurant they were approaching would be the perfect place.

Big Al’s was all you can eat and when Big Al made a promise with food involved, he would go to any lengths to keep it. If Rachel ate like a big woman at heart then Paul would go along with the plan, if not he would find her a different job and make sure not to meddle. What Paul didn’t know was that in her new form, Rachel had no self-control when it came to food and a gorging was inevitable.

The moment Rachel’s eye caught a sign saying _All You Can Eat_ her mouth watered and her mind worried.

_This is not good…_

Of course her other personality just wanted to fill the empty feeling in her stomach and so had no qualms with the choice in restaurant. In fact, it was just what she needed. They headed inside and got a table. The different aromas making Rachel’s stomach moan with hunger.

*****​
Rachel was beginning to see a pattern emerge when food was concerned. As much as she willed herself to stop, she would eat until she was so full she couldn’t eat another bite or until there was no food remaining. The amount of food available at Big Al’s meant that Rachel was sure the former option would be true here. However Rachel was wrong.

The food was delicious! The best Rachel had eaten for a long time…maybe even the best she had ever eaten and Rachel ate as if her life depended on it. She found that the more she ate, the worse the feeling in her stomach got. She felt as if she was getting hungrier! Paul watched, wide-eyed and struggled to get a new plate of food ready before she finished her current one.

Time passed and Rachel consumed more and more food until eventually it ran out. Fortunately Rachel found herself suddenly stuffed, the moment the last morsel passed her lips. She belched loudly before turning bright red and apologised.

“Whew! Sorry about that, I guess I really pigged out. I’ve kind of always had a massive appetite.” She said meekly.

Paul was astonished.

“You mean you’ve eaten like that before!?” He asked in disbelief, still wondering if he had imagined what had just taken place.

_Oh shut up Rachel, you’ve just made a total pig out of yourself and now you’re going to admit to doing it all the time!_

“Well kinda…I like food, what can I say.” Rachel giggled.

Paul noticed something in the way she spoke now. The lack of self-confidence seemed to be gone. Maybe it was because she had a full stomach now or perhaps it was something else. Whatever it was Rachel had passed the test with flying colours.

Paul paid the bill, to protests from Rachel. He said that he was the one showing her around town and he was happy to pay it, she had given a wonderful display that would make most people with the same interests as Paul faint in delight. He would look forwards to Rachel’s progress with the plan and would make sure to point her in the right direction when it came to her feelings about her body. From what he had seen from her, she was born to be larger, she had the appetite of somebody double her size, if not more.

He gave her his phone number and walked her home, after a short rest about half-way back. Rachel found that walking was even more hard work on a full stomach. He made her promise to phone him whenever she needed something and asked if he could give her a call and maybe ask her out to dinner at some point. Rachel had been surprised to say the least.

_He still wants to see a fatty like me, even after he has seen me gorge myself on food!?_

Although completely clueless to Paul’s true feelings towards her body, she agreed, eager to see the gentleman again. Paul walked home, feeling the happiest he had in months. If he was lucky, he would get to see a lot more of Rachel soon as well.

*****​
Time passed. Days turned into weeks and the weeks added up to make a month. Over this time Rachel got up to a lot. She had briefly regained control of her body to get a phone call from The Company who congratulated her on meeting somebody and informed her that now she had met somebody from the town she would have to surrender control to the personality the drug had created.

The Company were still able to switch her back at will but informed her that this would only happen in an emergency or if Rachel ran into somebody she already knew. They had to be safety cautious after all. Rachel was not at all happy with this though, although before she could protest she had found herself back in the spectator seat. 

Rachel’s other personality had always been fat, and so acted that way. She found herself getting lazier around the house. Exercise became a chore and was only used if needed and always kept to a minimum. Time spent sitting around the house would always involve food, either a snack to munch on or a full meal. She found that she was almost constantly eating when she was at home. The drug’s appetite stimulant, which Paul had mistaken for Rachel’s real appetite, was incredibly effective.

Rachel had started her job at the bakery, Pastry’s Pastries, named after its owner John Pastry. She found that it wasn’t much work, which suited her new lifestyle and she was also allowed to eat while she baked, a privilege that Rachel always took advantage of. Paul had also spoken to John, asking him to always ensure Rachel had a snack nearby and Rachel would often find John conjuring up a batch of cookies or a cake out of nowhere claiming he had made too much by mistake and didn’t want to throw it out.

Paul had also taken Rachel out for meals a number of times. Each time they went out they went to Big Al’s, a kind of nod towards their first meal together. Each time they went Rachel would eat as if her stomach were an endless chasm and Paul would watch, almost shaking in happiness to know such a woman. Paul found himself head over heels in love with this woman.

In fact, what had started as an appreciation of Paul’s good nature and maybe his looks as well had started to blossom into something more. She found herself more comfortable around him; the more she got to know him, learning that she could be herself when he was around. This was the first man she had known who really seemed to care about her and put her first and she loved him for this.

A couple of “dates” in and Rachel and Paul secured their partnership of boyfriend and girlfriend with a romantic kiss. However Rachel wasn’t ready to go any further then that, she still wasn’t that comfortable around him that she would do anything she would have done if she was slim. She still wasn’t comfortable in her body. And speaking of her body…

A month of almost constant eating had affected it, had changed once again but this time because of a direct input from Rachel herself. Her love for eating and need for it had caused her body to become softer and caused it to grow.

Her hair had grown longer over the month and surrounded her round face, emphasising her features. Her cheeks had inflated slightly and her double chin had become more prominent, now peeking out no matter what position her head was in. Her breasts had once again increased in size, and softness, sagging slightly under their own weight. Her upper arms showed no trace of muscle whatsoever and had doubled in size since her slim days. In fact the fat had spread further down her arms, just resting past her elbows.

Her thighs had spread out and now met constantly. They had become much thicker but strangely, she still had no trace of cellulite and smooth skin, something many large women she had known would kill for. Her backside had also grown into two globes of cushion-like fat. Sitting was definitely more comfortable now but she found it unnerving when the fat spread out, every time she rested on it. She also found that her cheeks were no longer contained by the chairs at Big Al’s and Big Al had chairs to accommodate large backsides…

She also felt her fat bounce up and down with even the slightest movement. Her butt wobbled and her breasts acted as if they had a mind of their own. However the biggest change had gone to her belly, most of the weight had seemed to settle on it. At first she had classed it as a pot belly but now it could be classed as a full soft, rounded one. It was her biggest asset, jutting out in front of her and spilling over her tight pants. She could grab fistfuls of warm soft fat. Her hips had also widened to provide more support for her weighty belly. Her love handles had thickened substantially as well.

Rachel once again needed new clothes to her disgust but…strangely she didn’t feel as strongly about the added pounds as she thought she should. Maybe it was because Paul hadn’t commented on it. In fact, she could have sworn that on a number of occasions she had caught Paul looking lustfully at her stomach or her behind. She felt strange as well; she felt warmer inside and kind of liked feeling soft. But these new feelings didn’t change the way Rachel had been brought up and her years of fighting fat. If anything the new feelings made her feel more uncomfortable.

The drug had done a real number on her over the month, a very big number and that number was measured in pounds. Rachel had been chubby the month before, soared past plump and could now be classed as fat.

Rachel looked at the time and realised that Paul would be over shortly to take her out to another meal. She needed to get ready. She was finding that her addiction to food was becoming stronger and it took more to fill her up now. There was something worrying her as well, her original personality was starting to become food obsessed as well now, not to the extent of her fat personality but enough to notice.

Rachel sighed, she had already gained more then the average person could in a month and was sure that a further gain was inevitable…


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jun 24, 2009)

awesome story!!!


----------



## chubsixtysix (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm enjoying this story very much. Can't wait for the clash between Rachel's old life/friends/family and the new Rachel!
:wubu:


----------



## mddubya (Aug 25, 2009)

Bravo, excellent story, please continue it!!!


----------



## chrissy (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic; I hope you continue!


----------

